# Any creative folks here?  Need suggestion for unused window advertising space



## GerryDavid (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a window in my studio right behind the background, I have it covered over, but its a good marketing opportunity to put something in since people pass it many times a day to get their hair cut in the studio that I share the building with.

This window has 4 columns and 4 rows, for a total of 16 separate pieces of glass.  Each one is something like 8.5x11 inches.

Any suggestions for what I can put in there?  My business name is composed of 3 parts, the first word is 6 letters, the 2nd is 5 and then photography that is 11 characters.  So the obvious answer wont fit.  I could use the initials from the first 2 leaving me with 3 empty spaces, but I think that would be a bit cryptic since I have never gone by that.  I have used GFP but that wont mean anything to anyone that doesnt already know me.

My main target right now is senior portraits, but also mothers day is around the corner and ive been trying to ask each senior portrait's parents if they would be interested in a family portrait before their senior goes off to college, that it might be their last chance in a while.  

I could put some pictures in the window, but I dont know how good an 8x10 could be seen from the walking path, and it wont be visible at all from the road that is a fair distance away, its a long driveway.  I could put in 4 pictures, each would be a 2x2 square.

Ive been meaning to use this window for something for a while now, but I keep finding something to get distracted with.


----------



## Ryan L (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I would still go with prints. I wouldnt worry about the street traffic, they are driving. I would assume you already have a sign on the building with your business name? I would fill the panes with your best images, mostly with ones that are shot close up, cropped tight, vibrant, and colorful, so that you can attract attention from a distance.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2012)

Make 4 - 17x22 prints. Cut each print into 8.5x11 segments, or just hang each print in each of the 4 corners of the window.

Make 1 - 34x44 print and (see above).

Make 1 - 25.5x33 print. Put white paper in all the outside 8.5x11, so the 1 print looks like it's matted and framed from the outside.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 29, 2012)

A picture of the front window would be helpful to see if we can play off any of the details. I know I have what I think you are describing in my head but would be better to know for use.


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 29, 2012)

Im not sure when Ill be at the studio next but I def will take a picture the next time im there.  

My studio name isnt on the building, but its on the sign by the road.

I really need to make up a few banners to put by the sign as well so I can advertise certain things through out the year.  Right now I want to advertise "now booking senior portraits".  I almost got in on a great deal online that was a free sign, $10 upgrade for double sided, free metal rings on the 4 corners, and $14 shipping, so $24 total, but once I got to checkout they inflated the shipping to $28 with a 2 month hold, and a higher rate for it to be shipped within a week.  So now I gotta price some stores.    I prefer to make my own though.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 30, 2012)

GerryDavid said:


> Im not sure when Ill be at the studio next but I def will take a picture the next time im there.
> 
> My studio name isnt on the building, but its on the sign by the road.
> 
> I really need to make up a few banners to put by the sign as well so I can advertise certain things through out the year.  Right now I want to advertise "now booking senior portraits".  I almost got in on a great deal online that was a free sign, $10 upgrade for double sided, free metal rings on the 4 corners, and $14 shipping, so $24 total, but once I got to checkout they inflated the shipping to $28 with a 2 month hold, and a higher rate for it to be shipped within a week.  So now I gotta price some stores.    I prefer to make my own though.




Gerry, if you need help finding signs I can help. Part of my business is graphic design and we are a PPAI distributor. If you send me the requirements and shipping zip code I can send you a bunch of ideas with price and estimated shipping.


----------

